# [SOLVED] New to DVD Burning!



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey all, I've been thinking about purchasing a DVD burner to create DVD's from my own vcr recorded videos, also some videos that I have on my pc.

Now I'm wondering say for example if I have a 320 by 240 pixel sized WMV file and wanted to put it on a dvd and view it on my standard tv (ntsc) via DVD with the picture very clear and not out of scale or jumping (choppy). Will a dvd burner do this for me?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

The DVD burner is a piece of hardware - it will burn your image file to a DVD. The software you get with your DVD burner (often Nero) will allow you (maybe) to make some adjustments as to how that is achieved. Mostly DVD burning software just allows for speed and format changes (PAL or NSTC). If you want to have more control of the image quality etc you need to get a dedicated video editing suite not just Windows Moviemaker which you will have on your comp - it doesn't have a burn to DVD function.

Having said all that, yes a DVD burner will allow you (with its accompanying software) to burn your WMV file to DVD - you will find, however, that your DVD image is a bit pixellated or blurry looking - DVD standard size is 720x480 (NTSC, PAL is 720x576) so it will be resizing your 320x240 image to suit.

WMV btw is one of the poorer image quality file types. 

If you are going to attempt to convert your old VCR movies to DVD you will need to get an analogue (the way your VCR records video and audio) to digital converter. There are a number of threads on this site dealing with analogue to digital conversion methods and hardware and software options - just do a search for threads.:grin:


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

I do have a device called Dazzle DVD recorder which allows me to record directly from DVD/VCR/TV to my PC. But I do have videos on my pc that are in the 320/240 wmv format. I've tried using Nero 8 with my CD-RW drive using my only option the video cd mode but the picture is very blurry, chopping and even the sound seems a bit distorted, so this is why I'm wondering if it would be wise for me to invest in lets just say for price sake $80 for a burner and its software.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

If your pc has an extra slot for a dvd writer, you can get one for around $30 at Newegg.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

this program is not free but one of the best for converting
http://www.dvdsanta.com/


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

Yes you will need a DVD burner if you want to make DVD's out of your files and video (VCR) movies - you can buy a DVD burner and install it where your CD burner is - same connections etc just do a straight swap - they should be the same size etc. That way you have one device that will burn/play both CD's and DVD's.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*



dai said:


> this program is not free but one of the best for converting
> http://www.dvdsanta.com/


So will this program take my 320by 240 videos and convert them to 720/480 dvd size video with it very clean and clear cut looking instead of pixellated or blurry looking? or am I stuck with this and it can't be done properly?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

d/load the trial version and try it out first


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

I would have to say *DVD Flick* would be the best *free* program to convert to a playable DVD file.

Also, make sure you use a blank DVD-R disc.

DVD+R discs are less compatible with common DVD players.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New to DVD Burning!*

Thanks everyone, I have solved my current problem of converting the files to the dvd file standard size. As for your comment Coolfreak, I will indeed give DVD flick a try too.

Once again thank you all for commenting,

Sens08


----------

